

THIEVING MAGPIE – GSM interception aboard commercial aircraft - liotier
http://i.imgur.com/zuV4nRP.png

======
mikegreen
Not much context here with the single slide. How do you know its GSM? I would
guess that they are accessing the inflight wifi, getting mac addresses, then
xrefing that to known bad guy cellphones wifi mac addresses. I'm thinking
there isn't some sniff-when-your-phone-is-on-airplane-mode sniffer stuck on
tons of the world's transatlantic/over-water planes.

------
liotier
I would love to hear what airlines have to say about that...

